
Apple facing class action lawsuit over defective MacBook Pro keyboards - adulakis
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/may/14/apple-class-action-lawsuit-defective-macbook-pro-keyboards
======
adulakis
Everybody I know having Macbook Pros, have told about having this problem at
some point, most of them several times. Sometimes they started working after
some days but mostly they had to take them to the service.

